# Further member classification



## danielfranco

The other day, when I noticed that a dear member of this forum had a new member classification under his/her name, I turned green with envy!!! I thought to myself, "HEY! How come I can't do that? I also glow in the dark!!!!" (Stupid me, I wasn't aware that this person was now one of the new mods... Duh!) 
Anyway, I started thinking that we are classified as "junior member", "member", and "senior member", and once you're senior, that's it (well, you can graduate to "banned", I guess...) 
Wouldn't it be great if, after reaching a determined milestone (let's say, two or three thousand posts, which really are a lot!) a forum member could - after consulting and obtaining approval from the mod squad - be granted the boon of getting a classification under his/her nick a bit more, erm, personalized?

I'm not saying that we ourselves would do it, but I'm pretty sure the mods can do it easy-piecy-lemon-squeezy, no?

Just an idea...


----------



## KateNicole

How about a "VIP forum" where we could be "chattier"???
*sigh* wishful thinking . . .


----------



## Etcetera

Hi danielfranco, 
you know, I've seen a lot of forums, and it seems to me that allowing members editing their 'titles' is wise only when there's some other way to indicate a moderator, not by a title only. 
It seems to me that here at WR the system is very well-organised: a member is a member, but if you see someone with some other title, you know immediately that it's a moderator! I found it really useful.


----------



## emma42

Oh no, Katenicole!  Pleeeeese, not chat!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Daniel,
As of the current version of the vB forum software, mods can 
not change forero titles.  The only person with software 'authority' to do that is the administrator.  Whether that is a good use of his time......??  

Now and then we ponder the entire range of questions about
titles, post counts (should they be displayed with every post, or just in the user profile?).  So far, things have been left "as is" not necessarily because they are ideal, but because there seem to be as many opinions about what's 'right' as there are foreros.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, Etc., for your observation. That is exactly why I mentioned that I don't want to have the Power to do it myself, but would leave it in the hands of our very able moderator team. I know I'm coming at ya from way beyond left field, but I thought I'd ask... Never hurts to ask... (Right, miss Kate?)


----------



## danielfranco

Oh, I didn't know that, Cuchuflete... Thanks for the info. Yes, I don't think it's something we need to bother the administrator with. Or, now that you mention it, it's not as if the moderator team didn't have enough on their plate already, also.
Ah, well, nevermind, then!


----------



## maxiogee

KateNicole said:
			
		

> How about a "VIP forum" where we could be "chattier"???
> *sigh* wishful thinking . . .



Yeah, 
and can I then have the title of "chat show host" please?


----------



## cuchuflete

KateNicole said:
			
		

> "chattier"???
> *sigh* wishful thinking . . .


  ==>

Tony O Gee! Chat show host  "Yeah"


Well, we have had a nice little chat here.  Coffee break is over. Back to work, Lady and Gent


----------

